

Medical Ethicists conclude After-birth Abortion same as killing Unborn Babies - marknadal
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9113394/Killing-babies-no-different-from-abortion-experts-say.html

======
marknadal
Original paper:
[http://jme.bmj.com/content/early/2012/03/01/medethics-2011-1...](http://jme.bmj.com/content/early/2012/03/01/medethics-2011-100411.full)

